# Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung



## Hai91 (24. Februar 2014)

*Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo, 

ich habe vor einen halben Jahr mir ein Dark Power Pro P10 gekauft und habe nun eine Frage zur intergrierten Lüftersteuerung.
Ich habe vor ein paar Gehäuselüfter an das Netzteil anzuschließen und wollten wissen, ob die spannungen zwischen 3-12V regelbar sind?
Oder ist doch alles von dem Netzteil temperaturabhängig?


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*



> Die externen Lüfter werden über einen Hotspot im Netzeilinneren  geregelt, d.h. die Temperatur des Netzteils-Innenraums ist dafür  maßgeblich. Das macht Sinn, denn wenn es im Netzteil sehr warm wird,  können im restlichen Rechner keine Minusgrade vorherrschen, ergo werden  die extern zu versorgenden Lüfter höher geregelt.




Ich hoffe das ist es was Du wissen wolltest !


----------



## Hai91 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist es was Du wissen wolltest !



Nehmen wir an, mein netzteil ist gerade sehr sehr kühl. mit welcher spannung und umdrehung werden die lüfter geregelt?


----------



## ischgibdirgleichCH (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe hier das Handbuch: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bn201/bn201_mn_de.pdf
Auf Seite 10 steht alles, was du wissen willst. Bei niedriger Temperatur ist die Spannung ca. 4V.
Die Umdrehungen der Lüfter kann ich dir nicht sagen, da die Lüfterabhängig sind und vom Netzteil nicht überwacht werden.


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo Hai91,

die Regelung der am Netzteil angeschlossenen Lüfter (Lüftersteuerung) erfolgt ausschließlich über die im Netzteil gemessene Temperatur, sie ist nicht beeinflussbar.
Eine Lüfterkurve findest du, wie von meinem Vorredner beschrieben, im Handbuch.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## mistermeister (2. August 2014)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*

Habe auch das DP10 aber die Anschlüsse sind wie ich finde ein überflüssiges bzw sinnfreis Feature, warum sollen sich die Lüfter anhand der NT Temperatur orientieren


----------



## Abductee (3. August 2014)

*AW: Dark Power Pro P10 Lüftersteuerung*

Es gibt noch viele Gehäuse mit der Netzteilposition oben, bzw. ITX-Gehäuse mit dem Netzteil direkt über dem Mainboard.
So abwägig ist das Ganze nicht.


----------

